# Beats Audio for Thundershed?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there some sort of file or apk or something that I can download in order to have "Beats Audio" on my phone?


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I downloaded it and nothing how about you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> I downloaded it and nothing how about you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Im confused...downloaded what? I am wondering if there is something I can download haha


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Works on all roms, enjoy! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525226

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Works on all roms, enjoy! http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1525226
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thanks that is what im looking for! It says it could break BT? did it break yours?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will say that DSP Manager does not seem to like it as it keeps force closing


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just flashed it, and I'm kinda disappointed. I've got TRUE beats working on my ROM now, and that zip doesn't give u TRUE beats. If if did u would have the option in poweramp to enable and disable it at will. Has anyone who flashed it have poweramp and been able to select it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I will say that DSP Manager does not seem to like it as it keeps force closing


Did you use the test 317 version or stable 314?
- theMichael


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Did you use the test 317 version or stable 314?
> - theMichael


 which one did u used on shed 1.5


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried this on Urban Nonsense 1.5 and got no additional options in PowerAMP.

Edit: By this, I mean stable 314


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

guys, Beats Audio is really just a gimmick - you can achieve the exact same effect playing around with the EQ and compression in DSP manager. a better effect, even, since the Beats software apparently doesn't load the same EQ profile for non-Beats headphones and dampens the high frequencies quite a bit.


----------

